# Fired over stupidity



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

This guy was just having some fun, right?


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/otta...cdonald-fired-splashing-pedestrians-1.4766304


Idiot.


Tim.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what a douche.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

wildleg said:


> what a douche.


douche IS French for shower.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Black and McDonald is a nation wide company, electrical, mechanical with offices in most large urban areas. My buddy used to work for them, I'll ask if this is why he doesn't work there anymore.


Tim.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mitch65 said:


> douche IS French for shower.


Oui, nous savons qu'il est!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We worked along side of Black and McDonald a several years ago. I am sure they have many great employees but this job site sure didn't have any. I won't go into details because I don't really like to bash a company publicly but I sure have zero respect for them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, I don't know if I'm more shocked or disappointed.

I guess this is how one let's off some steam in a country with strict guns laws.

Well, at least the company apologized, not like they found those assaulted and sent them a gift basket of towels or anything.

Tout est juste la vie!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I've worked with them over the last 9 years, seasonally. Generally good guys with knowledge but they do have a few idiot sticks.


Tim.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

reminds me of the twits who posted a video on facebook of themselves doing drive-by paint-ball shootings of innocent bystanders
the little bastards got nailed to the wall by the cops and lawyers for their stupidity.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I guess this is how one let's off some steam in a country with strict guns laws.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

That's right......blame the driver, not the crappy roads, and lack of proper drainage.
What did they use to pave that road, a Pogo-stick?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> That's right......blame the driver, not the crappy roads, and lack of proper drainage.
> What did they use to pave that road, a Pogo-stick?


You obviously didn't watch the clip!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

joebanana said:


> That's right......blame the driver, not the crappy roads, and lack of proper drainage.
> *What did they use to pave that road, a Pogo-stick?*


Pot holes are a big problem in Canada, and I'm assuming across the northern states.. :glasses:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pothole


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> Pot holes are a big problem in Canada, and I'm assuming across the northern states.. :glasses:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pothole


 true but he was filmed veering over to purposely splash pedestrians.
this is unacceptable behavior for any driver!


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

In Pittsburgh, we'd call him a Jagoff.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

gnuuser said:


> true but he was filmed veering over to purposely splash pedestrians.
> this is unacceptable behavior for any driver!


Yup..Good to see he got caught on video and the company he was representing with their vehicle reacted..


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I did a few jobs with Black and Mac (traffic/utility).
Good bunch of guys, hard workers, and all very professional.

They are a big company, and do Electrical, Mechanical, Data, and even property management. 
I doubt this guy was an electrician :wink:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You obviously didn't watch the clip!


 What makes you say that? My lack of compassion? My disregard for slow moving pedestrians? The sick pleasure I get watching clips like that?
That little voice that keeps saying "that looks like fun, lets go for a drive"?
Then the reality backhand that it hasn't rained here since I can remember.
Care to "splain Lucy"?


----------



## CynthiaMarie (Feb 20, 2017)

I mean, he is an idiot for doing this while in a company vehicle, BUT it is just water and it does look like fun!


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

joebanana said:


> That's right......blame the driver, not the crappy roads, and lack of proper drainage.
> What did they use to pave that road, a Pogo-stick?


from a guy living in a place with no winter...


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I had lunch with a former B&M guy from Ottawa. He confirmed it was an HVAC guy, long term employee.


Tim


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

If you’ve ever driven a company vehicle with a logo or phone number on it, you realize quickly that people will complain about your driving even when your not at fault. 

I’ve had people cut me off so I honk my horn at them, then they call the office and complain that I cut them off!!

This guy was an idiot if he thought he could do what he did and not get caught. I bet, now that the video is viral, the people who were splashed will press charges.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

mitch65 said:


> from a guy living in a place with no winter...


 Yeah, but we got's our share of crappy roads though. 

And here, pedestrians are only "off limits" when they're in a crosswalk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> What makes you say that? My lack of compassion? My disregard for slow moving pedestrians? The sick pleasure I get watching clips like that?
> That little voice that keeps saying "that looks like fun, lets go for a drive"?
> Then the reality backhand that it hasn't rained here since I can remember.
> Care to "splain Lucy"?


#1 Don't call me Lucy!

#2 The fact that the guy swerved to hit the puddles makes him a real a-hole. 

Walking in the rain is one thing but he drenched that one chick which really isn't cool. 

What if that was your wife, daughter, sister, etc...?

Would that still be funny to you?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> #1 Don't call me Lucy!
> 
> #2 The fact that the guy swerved to hit the puddles makes him a real a-hole.
> 
> ...


1) forgot who I was replying to.


2) Maybe he was texting, maybe he had a stroke, maybe there was a bee in his car, maybe he spilled his coffee, dropped his cigarette, sneezed, had a seizure, swerved to miss a small animal, had a flashback, fell asleep, was drunk, stoned, or both.
Proper foul weather gear isn't the responsibility of the driver.
Puddles happen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> 1) forgot who I was replying to.
> 
> 
> 2) Maybe he was texting, maybe he had a stroke, maybe there was a bee in his car, maybe he spilled his coffee, dropped his cigarette, sneezed, had a seizure, swerved to miss a small animal, had a flashback, fell asleep, was drunk, stoned, or both.
> ...


Oh yeah enough times in a row that the police were called.

The first time may have been an accident but..........

An azzhole is an azzhole!


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

joebanana said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > #1 Don't call me Lucy!
> ...


Dude, watch the video. This was not an accident. Nor was it just a big puddle, he is obviously trying to splash pedestrians intentionally. What if the puddle was deep and he lost control of the van for a second and hit someone! Hell the last one he actually puts his wheels on the sidewalk! Why you trying to protect this guy? You know him? If it was my company name on the side of that van I would have fired his azz too!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The guy is a ****, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't at least chuckle watching that video.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

How many thousands of people have seen this video? Imagine you owned this company? I’d be pretty pissed.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

B&Ms a union shop, he'll be back at work in a week after the grievance goes through. Company'll be on the hook to develop and put into place driver sensitivity training for all staff.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Dude, watch the video. This was not an accident. Nor was it just a big puddle, he is obviously trying to splash pedestrians intentionally. What if the puddle was deep and he lost control of the van for a second and hit someone! Hell the last one he actually puts his wheels on the sidewalk! Why you trying to protect this guy? You know him? If it was my company name on the side of that van I would have fired his azz too!


 Why are you so freaked out over this? It's water, not acid. Are you saying that those roads are designed to trap standing water? 

I'm saying that road needs drainage, because it's a safety hazard. Anybody could hydroplane and cause an accident with all that puddledge. Not to mention the mosquito infestation they'll have in a few days.
So that guys a douche, get over it.
Being aware of ones surroundings is key to staying dry.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

joebanana said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, watch the video. This was not an accident. Nor was it just a big puddle, he is obviously trying to splash pedestrians intentionally. What if the puddle was deep and he lost control of the van for a second and hit someone! Hell the last one he actually puts his wheels on the sidewalk! Why you trying to protect this guy? You know him? If it was my company name on the side of that van I would have fired his azz too!
> ...


Plenty of drainage on that street, it was during a huge rainstorm. All that water will be gone minutes after it stops raining. Sure sometimes puddles are unavoidable and people get splashed, but this guy was intentionally trying to splash people. Big difference.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Plenty of drainage on that street, it was during a huge rainstorm. All that water will be gone minutes after it stops raining. Sure sometimes puddles are unavoidable and people get splashed, but this guy was intentionally trying to splash people. Big difference.


 So, if it were unintentional, it would be different?
Whether you believe in karma or not, it comes in many different forms, and timelines, apparently, his was fairly instant.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a sign installer named Jody about 20 years ago. Big aryan nation kind of guy. If it was raining you could expect the phone to ring with someone complaining the big bucket truck splashed them and the guy screamed nagger and laughed real loud. 
The owner could care less. He said he Jewish and was from New York and thought people were too sensitive.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

CynthiaMarie said:


> I mean, he is an idiot for doing this while in a company vehicle, BUT it is just water and it does look like fun!


If you ever worked on the street (underground systems), you'll find it's not just "water". It's more like what comes out of a dish or clothes washing machine. This dirty water has everything from leaks of hydraulics, fuels from cars and trucks, including trash trucks. Even if it's been a heavy rain, once it hits the street, it becomes shizt water.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Geez...he said he was soory.


----------



## batwing44 (Feb 2, 2010)

stiffneck said:


> If you ever worked on the street (underground systems), you'll find it's not just "water". It's more like what comes out of a dish or clothes washing machine. This dirty water has everything from leaks of hydraulics, fuels from cars and trucks, including trash trucks. Even if it's been a heavy rain, once it hits the street, it becomes shizt water.


not to mention the weight approx. 7lbs. per gallon


----------

